# deer tags



## sparkywest28 (Feb 27, 2005)

how many deer in ohio , zone 3 are we able do get this year?


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

You can kill 3 with a regular permits anytime during the season. 

During the early archery ( from the first day of archery up untill the first day of gun ) you can kill an additional 3 DOES with the new antlerless permits. However once gun season starts the new antlerless permits are no longer valid for the rest of the season ( including archery) Keep in mind you have to purchase a new tag each time you fill one.

No matter what weapon or season you may only kill ONE buck regardless of how taken.


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

I may be wrong, but it was my understanding that the antlerless permits are still valid after gun season, however you have to use them in the Urban zones or during an DNR controlled hunt. Prior to gun season, you may use them anywhere in a valid zone.


----------



## mjeberst (Jun 18, 2007)

Gobi Muncher said:


> I may be wrong, but it was my understanding that the antlerless permits are still valid after gun season, however you have to use them in the Urban zones or during an DNR controlled hunt. Prior to gun season, you may use them anywhere in a valid zone.


You're right about the urban zones. But they are only valid up until gun season and have to be used in an urban zone, or controlled hunt.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Should be a good season. If luck is on my side, I will have a freezer full of deer meat and plenty of plastic baggies of jerkey.

Ben


----------



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

Here you go-

Deer Hunting Permits 

Deer Permit ($24)

In addition to your annual hunting license, you must purchase a Deer Permit ($24) to hunt deer in Ohio. You may buy and use up to three (3) Deer Permits. The Deer Permit is good for an antlered or antlerless deer and is valid statewide. It may be used during any of the deer hunting seasons, for controlled hunts or in designated Urban Units. You may purchase these permits individually throughout the entire deer season. Using Deer Permit(s) you may take up to three (3) deer throughout the entire season; however, no more than two (2) deer may be taken per day. No person may use more than three (3) Deer Permits per license year. 

Using the Deer Permit ($24) ONLY:

A hunter may not take more than:

 ZONE A - 1 Deer limit per license year
 ZONE B - 2 Deer limit per license year
 ZONE C - 3 Deer limit per license year 

A hunter may not use more than one (1) deer permit in Zone A; not use more than two (2) deer permits in Zone B; not use more than three (3) deer permits in Zone C. 

If you want to take additional antlerless deer you have the option of buying and using up to four $15 Antlerless Deer Permits.

Antlerless Deer Permit ($15)

The Urban Deer Permit has been replaced by the Antlerless Deer Permit ($15). When and where the Antlerless Deer Permit may be used has been expanded.

Hunters must buy a Deer Permit ($24) before purchasing any antlerless permits. 

Antlerless Deer Permits may be used to tag ONLY antlerless deer taken during the archery season statewide between September 29 and November 25 with longbow or crossbow, in any of the Urban Units or at a Division of Wildlife Controlled Hunt. After November 25 the Antlerless Deer Permits are ONLY valid in an Urban Unit or at a Division of Wildlife Controlled Hunt. No more than four (4) Antlerless Deer Permits may be used during the 2007-2008 hunting season.

Using the Antlerless Deer Permit ($15)
between September 29-November 25 ONLY:

A hunter may not take more than:

 ZONE A - 1 Deer limit per license year
 ZONE B - 2 Deer limit per license year
 ZONE C - 3 Deer limit per license year 

Outside the Urban Deer Units, hunters may use no more than one (1) Antlerless Deer Permit ($15) in deer Zone A, no more than two (2) Antlerless Deer Permits in Zone B, and no more than three (3) Antlerless Deer Permits in Zone C. Antlerless deer tagged with the Antlerless Deer Permit ($15) in any of the Urban Deer Units DO NOT count against the number of Deer Permits ($24) a hunter can use in each of the Deer Zones. 

No more than seven (7) deer may be taken statewide during the 2007-2008 hunting season regardless of the type of permit used.

Antlered deer are deer with antlers 3 inches or longer in length; antlerless deer include deer without antlers and deer with antlers less than 3 inches in length. There are restictions on when and where these deer may be harvested and the permits that may be used. 

I copied this from the ODNR website. 

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/hunting_deer.aspx#permits

It can be confusing. This paragraph makes me think they may have ment it to say,"and in any of the urban...", because later it say "Only valid..."
Antlerless Deer Permits may be used to tag ONLY antlerless deer taken during the archery season statewide between September 29 and November 25 with longbow or crossbow, in any of the Urban Units or at a Division of Wildlife Controlled Hunt. After November 25 the Antlerless Deer Permits are ONLY valid in an Urban Unit or at a Division of Wildlife Controlled Hunt. No more than four (4) Antlerless Deer Permits may be used during the 2007-2008 hunting season.

Anybody got a reg book handy to see if it reads the same?


----------

